# [SOLVED] Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP



## munchou (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all !

I've downgraded a Sony laptop VGN-C2S, but impossible to find XP drivers. The big problem is that Wi-FI (wireless) is not detected, so I can't use a software or website to find the other drivers with internet.

I've downloaded a pack from sony-asia which contains XP drivers for C2 and C3 series, but C2S is not listed, so I don't know if it will work or not. Not yet tried... tomorrow maybe.

If someone has already encountered this problem and has the solution, it'd be great ^-^


Sorry for my english, I'm french ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

try here
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select-system.pl


----------



## munchou (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

Hola 

I already tried, unfortunately the netbook is not in the list, there are many C2xxxx but not C2S.

Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

try seaching for this
PCG-6R1M
Sony Vaio VGN-C2s/P aka PCG-6R1M


----------



## munchou (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

Nothing found for this model too -_-


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

what is the wifi chip maker


----------



## munchou (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

Where do I see the wifi chip maker ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

see if this list it
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## munchou (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

Hello,

I've found the solution (it works !). In fact the drivers are the same for C1S, the difference is that C2S are sold with Vista and only this stupid OS.

Quote from antoher forum :
"_The VGN-C1S is identical to your VGN-C2S except it was released with XP as the Operating System. The only difference is the Webcam Driver - there is a newer version with the C2S - and it is the same driver for Vista and XP._"

So, you can find these drivers here : http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/downloads/updates/updates.asp?site=voe_en_GB_cons&c=0&s=VGN-C&m=2411


Great thanks for your help Dai ! ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

glad you have it sorted and posting the link to the solution


----------



## caterpillar (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Donwgraded Sony VGN-C2S/P from Vista to XP*

Hi Everybody,
I ve just downgraded my VGN-C2S from Vista Home Premium to XP Pro. I followed this thread and install the C1S drivers. However, the system still can't recognize Network Controller and UGX? Could you please help me? Thank you very much!


----------

